# Where to get gutters cheap?



## spuzzumguy (May 21, 2012)

Home depot sells plastic 10ft section for $6 but charges $3 each for hangers and it takes 10 hangers per 10ft. need lots of hangers for snow


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

spuzzumguy said:


> Home depot sells plastic 10ft section for $6 but charges $3 each for hangers and it takes 10 hangers per 10ft. need lots of hangers for snow


You don't want that junk. :no:

Do yourself a favor and get some bids on continuous gutters.

They look better, preform better and there's lots of competition out there.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

kwikfishron said:


> You don't want that junk. :no:
> 
> Do yourself a favor and get some bids on continuous gutters.
> 
> They look better, preform better and there's lots of competition out there.


 
Let me put it this way.....take a walk around some neighborhoods that have both high end and low end houses....look at the gutters.....pretty soon you will understand.....

I will NEVER put the DIY stuff on my house....unless it's a short section that does not require a coupling.....

The DIY plastic stuff looks like crap....and I mean crap.

Also note that you can't paint it.....and it has all those ugle brackets.....and it sags.....and it looks like crap.

Did I mention that it looks like crap?

We had our house done with continous gutters about 6 years ago...best $800 I ever spent.....


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Contact a local gutter SUPPLY company.

A company that only delivers gutter supplies, but does not install gutters.

Here is a little industry tip: That is what we do. We have 1 particular company (although there are many), that we place our gutter parts order with. They will then deliver (drop-off) the parts to the work location (address) we provide. They do not install, they roll-out (form) the lengths that we need (in the color we pre-request), using a machine on the truck, and cut it to the lengths that we provide, and leave us the number of hangers, outlets, endcaps, corners, pipe downspouts, straps, screws, gutter sealants, etc.

We install it.

Example: http://eagleseamlessgutter.com/products.html


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree 100%.


----------



## Rechard (May 24, 2012)

Ya i am agree with you


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

I put plastic on once, never again, didnt last from noon to dinner, had large holes in it. Holey gutters dont work too well


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you just install whatever happens to get delivered?what if you ordered white paint and they delivered red instead,mistakes happen..

you wanna act as your own g.c well there ya go..


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

albertogarza82 said:


> Guys i have a big problem with my construction. I order jumber 2 wood material to be delivered for my beams and joices that are already installed and ready for inspection. Today i found out that lumber company delivered. Number 3 2x12.
> 
> My question is what can i get or demand from lumber company since it was their mistake.


Maybe I missed something, but what does this have to do with cheap gutters.:whistling2:


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

spuzzumguy said:


> Home depot sells plastic 10ft section for $6 but charges $3 each for hangers and it takes 10 hangers per 10ft. need lots of hangers for snow


they also carry 16' and 12' aluminum gutters. those are much better than the plastic ones and you can get the gutter hanging straps for cheap and get 2 1/2" deck screws to put the straps up, wa la.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Continuous gutter fabrication is very competitive these days. Get a few estimates. You will be much happier than with box store crap. 

I too would do my own installation but that is up to you and your skill level.

If you can, get under the lowest course of shingles and mount the brackets under them. It just looks nicer. You do not want to mess up the roof though.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

sdsester said:


> If you can, get under the lowest course of shingles and mount the brackets under them. It just looks nicer. You do not want to mess up the roof though.


how would that be done ?


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

Fix'n it said:


> how would that be done ?


instead of gutter hanging off of fascia/strap combo the gutter hangs from a roof/strap. I've seen it this way many times with crown under the roofing shingle edge and nothing to hang the gutter to. gutter hangs from roof strap and doesn't rely on crown/fascia to support it. works good with round type gutters also..


----------



## Acuosuo (May 30, 2012)

*oh its great*

Oh, that's Great Sir !!


----------



## havalife (Mar 23, 2011)

I would let them do it at least you would have a warranty if anything went wrong.


----------



## tombrown (Jun 5, 2012)

Have you tried Amazon? Some cheap prices there.


----------

